# It's Here! Audi Brings R8 V12 TDI to Detroit



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here*









Audi is presenting a revolution in the top class at the Detroit Auto Show 2008 – the first 12-cylinder diesel engine in a high-performance roadgoing sports car. The V12 TDI with a displacement of six liters powers a concept car based on the Audi R8. This unit generates a huge 500 hp and 1,000 Newton-meters (737.56 lb-ft) of torque. Audi is writing a new chapter in diesel technology with this power unit. Equipped with the expertise that Audi has built up through its motor sport activities, the R8 V12 TDI in matt "Grace Silver" embodies superb road handling, pioneering technology and fascinating design.
*FULL STORY* and IMAGE GALLERY


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here ([email protected])*

Thought that this might be a nice addition 
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html


----------



## V-Dublin-05 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (iwantanaudi)*

this thing is positively amazing, dont get me wrong, but i was reading through the story, and came upon this picture








anyone notice the difference between the pattern shown on top of the gear stick, and then actual pattern of it?


----------



## arcem (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (V-Dublin-05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-Dublin-05* »_this thing is positively amazing, dont get me wrong, but i was reading through the story, and came upon this picture








anyone notice the difference between the pattern shown on top of the gear stick, and then actual pattern of it?

noticed the same thing, kinda odd audi missed it, if they did


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here ([email protected])*

Whoa mama. This puppy is a definite show-stopper.


----------



## Det. John Kimble (May 20, 2006)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (Travis Grundke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travis Grundke* »_Whoa mama. This puppy is a definite show-stopper.

i second that this car is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beercan chariot (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here ([email protected])*

whoa.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (beercan chariot)*

ANNNNNNNND DONE no competition for something like this, nothing can match that torque and the sheer stump pulling power this car will have. I REALLY hope Audi builds this as a RSR8 or something with a V10 in the mix as well.

what an awesome car. We currently have 2 R8's sitting in our showroom and i guarantee a V12 TDI would sell like crazy.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (V-Dublin-05)*

again, nice job Audi. You are truly on your A-game!
but the little shift knob blooper is kinda interesting.


----------



## Tritone (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone visiting the show needs to tell us if the car on the stand has the upsidedown shift pattern plate!


----------



## V-Dublin-05 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Tritone)*

what happens when you wanna get out of a parking lot, or your garage?


----------



## 8vMeX (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (V-Dublin-05)*

noticed this too.. haha this amazing car and they can't get the shifter right, ha oh well its just a prototype


----------



## dieselmk1 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (8vMeX)*

i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (8vMeX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vMeX* »_noticed this too.. haha this amazing car and they can't get the shifter right, ha oh well its just a prototype

















must be a prototye... besides the shift pattern, the A/C uses F degree. A california developed?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

btw, the fabric on the seats look sooo sick!









edit: i found another blooper. in some of the photos the bolsters have "R8" embroidered a lot larger than in other photos. yes, i did look close enough to notice this.
small embroidery:








large embroidery:











_Modified by verb.move at 9:46 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## V-Dublin-05 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_btw, the fabric on the seats look sooo sick!









edit: i found another blooper. in some of the photos the bolsters have "R8" embroidered a lot larger than in other photos. yes, i did look close enough to notice this.
small embroidery:








large embroidery:









_Modified by verb.move at 9:46 PM 1-13-2008_

knobs messed up here too


----------



## jo.jo (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ ..... The first TDI auto engine made its debut in 1989 in the successor model.......

The first TDI auto engine was not in an Audi.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here ([email protected])*

Way to go Audi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I look forward to more info about this concept, and hopefully some driving impressions and SOUNDS.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (V-Dublin-05)*

BTW, those "pics" are just good photoshops... here's the real deal:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

all of those pics are of a CGI model. Most likely the seats are just different textures they were trying out to see what looked best. and the shifter was a mistake. You can really tell when looking at the carbon fiber textures.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (V-Dublin-05)*

I'm curious about how they will drain the rain that falls into that huge NACA duct.
Awesome achievement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2Golf (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (AuForm)*

Why would the car be subjected to rain? If it were mine, it would only see nice sunny days, just after a serious rainstorm. But still a good question.


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (V-Dublin-05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-Dublin-05* »_this thing is positively amazing, dont get me wrong, but i was reading through the story, and came upon this picture








anyone notice the difference between the pattern shown on top of the gear stick, and then actual pattern of it?

Haha, this is the reason I came to this thread. I figured a lot of keen-eyed enthusiasts would snag that before I did. We're such clowns.








I imagine a lot of this stuff is p-chopped to enhance initial appeal.
Who cares anyhow, I just want to effing DRIVE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHH


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here ([email protected])*

I like how the air intake in the roof doubles as a head bolster in the cockpit.


----------



## Dasch90 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (bryanb5.5)*

who cares if the shifter is wrong we dont look at the shifter when we drive do we.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here ([email protected])*









What if you accidentally hit the "STOP" button during driving, will it kill the car?? 
This car is a perfect except the location of the Start Engine button, definitely wouldn't stop me from buying it, if I had the money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (Pap337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pap337* »_








What if you accidentally hit the "STOP" button during driving, will it kill the car?? 
This car is a perfect except the location of the Start Engine button, definitely wouldn't stop me from buying it, if I had the money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

First, the button is probably not that easily pressed.
Second, nothing more would happen than if you were to lift off the accelerator, which I guess might be problematic under certain conditions.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

Just imagine pulling up in a truck stop to fuel up with some biodiesel!!!
The truckers will be thinking: "WTF is that and WTH is doing on a diesel pump?!"


----------



## BigVWman1 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here ([email protected])*

Darn just when i thought it was safe to quit going no the naias now i have to go to get a glimpse of this bad boy!!! Anyone have a drivetrain swap available i want to put it in my rabbit


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (BigVWman1)*

awesome!


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: R8 V12 TDI Thread - When We Have Info, It'll Be in Here (dubsix)*

Another thing, check this out.








R8 V12 TDI








Avus quattro concept, 1991









Notice anything?








Anyway, more pics:


----------



## blacksdsuTT (May 11, 2006)

is this going to making it to the states?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Has anyone seen on any of the press how high it is supposed to rev?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Here are some additional photos from Autoblog...


----------



## skrib (Oct 16, 2007)

hottest car, ive ever seen.


----------



## Det. John Kimble (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (skrib)*

wow the red is so sexy


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Absolutely smashing photos, OEM.
Keep them coming.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (R8ordered)*

one day ill buy one of these and then do the gumball 3000 in it!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (R8ordered)*

Driving impressions FYI.
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Now i say i want alot of cars. i say that i want them or love them... but when one falls in love for the first time... there is something different about it... and the r8 v12 tdi just does that to me... i really love it... 
i dont care if i have to buy it when im 40... im still gonna own one!


----------

